# Bildergröße von mehreren Bildern anpassen?



## goggaga (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

Ich wüßte gern, wie ich meine digitale Bildersammlung mit Photoshop (in einem Rutsch) auf eine gleiche Größe anpassen kann.
Ist das überhaupt möglich auch wenn sie in unterschiedlichen Formaten erstellt wurden?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Eure Tipps!

-gogaga-


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

1.) neue Aktion erstellen
2.) Datei => Automatisieren => Bild einpassen 
3.) in dem Dialogfenster die gewünschte Größe eingeben
4.) Stop-Taste in der Aktion drücken
5.) Datei => Automatisieren => Stapelverarbeitung (gewünschten Ordner automatiserend verkleinern)

Gruss Markus


----------



## goggaga (1. Dezember 2004)

DANKE, für die schnelle Antwort und Anleitung!  

-gogaga-


----------



## goggaga (1. Dezember 2004)

hmmm...voreiligerweise wollte ich mich gerade daran machen um den Tipp in die Tat umzusetzen, doch mußte ich feststellen dass mein photoshop eine *englische* Version ist!  
Vielleicht könnte mich nochmal jemand eine englische *Step by Step* Anleitung anbieten?

vielen Dank!
-gogaga-


----------

